# Show clothes?



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you wear all whites at shows? If so, how do you keep clean? Would jeans and a white shirt be ok? I want to get a western rhinestone belt but I'm guessing that would be considered a distraction, how about a plain belt with a belt buckle?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Your showing dairy right?
Dairy:
White on White/Black pants
White on khaki pants

Meat:
Western Style Shirt / Black pants 
White/Black pants

I dont think dark, clean jeans and a studded belt would be an issue!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, I have dairy goats, and oh it would be great to not have to wear white pants! Khaki or black wouldn't be to bad


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

showmanship requires all white


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never seen a dairy goat show that they were not in all white, White pants, ehite shirt. 

I have seen some where they have white pants and a white t-shirt, but I do not think it looks very good at all. Nice white button down shrt tucked in, is the way to look good.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

all white, brown or black closed toe shoes- no boots and belt


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

We do white on white with black boots and belt. You keep it clean by changing at the last minute. LOL You want to start early on the day of the show and get your animals in tip top shape...clean hooves, tail web, ears, nose, and touch up any trimming that needs to be done. Then, I keep baby wipes to do very quick sweeps right before you go into the show ring. I know of one herd that puts baby socks on their goats feet up until showmanship and then remove them to keep their feet clean for the judge.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

The shows here allow Khaki, some adults wear shorts too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dairy goat attire should be white shirt and white pants.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

For the nigi show, we showed in khaki shorts, im not sure why its different here, but it was sanctioned and everyone was wearing it....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It shouldn't be different...probably just a coincidence that you guys were wearing similar stuff. White is preferred, but other clothes are allowed as long as you aren't in showmanship.

This is copied from ADGA's showmanship info.: 
2. APPEARANCE OF EXHIBITOR 
Clothes and person neat and clean - white costume preferred. 

This is from AGS:
1. Dress inconspicuously. White is desirable, but neatness is more important.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

I wonder - would it be OK to wear a long white skirt and white shirt? I'm hard to fit and find proper white pants, but I can put together a white ankle-length skirt just for showing, easily. 

I have looked at old photos and also how they show in England and Australia. I think that in England people wear white, um, dusters? Look like lab-coats almost? I think that the tradition was for shepherds to wear long flowing smocks originally, so the show people where something like that -- remind me of loose labcoats.  

Just wondering. And I think of white skirts as easier to quick-change in the restroom in a hurry! 

Chris, now thinking of what to do with these lovely newborn Nigerian Dwarf kids my does just gave me!  

:kidblack: :kidblue: :kidred: onder:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I have never seen anyone in a skirt. For me a skirt would be an inconvenience in the show ring. I also believe the judges prefer long pants (at least ours do) and sturdy shoes. I have a pair of white jeans that I wear and they work well. For a shirt, I have a white tank that I wear underneath a white button-down. Then are my brown boot-thingies. Here is a pic from last year.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

White on white is preferred. A skirt is fine, I have seen a bunch wear skirts.


----------

